# Questions regarding smoke



## viva_resistance4 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello! I got my hedgehog yesterday, although I've been researching for a while now. He's a cinnicot boy named Watson and he's 6 weeks old today! I got him from a breeder and his temperament is already great. He is curious and calm, and likes to watched. He threw up on the way home from the breeder, but he seems to be feeling fine now! 
I've done a lot of research and can't find any information on the harms of smoke to a hedgehog. Until August when I move back into my apartment on my college campus, he's living at my boyfriends place. We have his cage in the upstairs loft, which is a nice 76 degrees for him and away from noise and lights. The only problem is that my boyfriend smokes inside of his apartment. We have three air purifiers and we leave the downstairs windows open, but I was wondering how sensitive he is to smoke. I can't ever tell that someone smokes inside when I walk inside, and we aren't smoking around him, but I know hediges have respiratory problems. 

Also, I know everyone here is pro water bowl, but my breeder used water bottles. I had a water bowl out for him last night and I saw him try to bite the sides of it and seemingly became discouraged. Does this mean that he was trying to get water out of it and didn't know how? Or do you think he eventually caught on? 

Also, I'm about to head to my summer class at LSU, but when I get back I'll be posting pictures of him and us and his cage and everything! It's great to meet everyone


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Smoke is bad for any living creature, especially one with such a delicate system as a hedgehog's.


----------



## viva_resistance4 (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh, I totally understand that. I really doubt that it's a problem because of how many ventilation systems and what not. And, just for clarity, it's ciggarette smoke. I wanted to see if anyone else smoked and how they delt with it.


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

I do not have experience with a hedgehog in this situation but my neighbour's (used to live in a four plex and they lived under me) were smokers. Even with 2 air purifiers in my apartment and never myself being able to "smell" the smoke my 9 year old cat (who never had any respiratory issues his entire life) after 6 months of living there developed feline asthma. (Feline asthma is usually triggered by an irritant and considering he is 9 and never had been exposed to it my boss and I were comfortable in determining that the cigarette smoke was the cause)...I realized this is not a incident with a hedgehog but similar enough of a situation for me to share so you can see what he maybe being exposed to without you knowing.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Honestly? I doubt you'll find anyone here who smokes indoors when they have an indoor pet. It's like children, our pets can't chose the environment they live in, so it's our job to do what's best. 
Even with good ventilation, particles of smoke will still cling on to things, to clothing. You can never 100% get rid of particles. 
How much harm can it do? It's probably hard to say, but the risk will always be there and essentially it is your choice on whether or not you wish to take that risk. You should keep a close eye on your hedgie and be vigilant about respiratory problems as you are putting the hedgie in an environment with increased risk.


----------



## viva_resistance4 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ah! Well thank y'all for your input  I didn't mean to offend anyone or anything like that. I never thought of it like the analogy with children until you said that, but that's a great point! I'll be sure to stop smoking inside so he'll be happy and healthy. 
I don't want y'all to think I'm uneducated about my hedgehog or don't care about him, I just don't know on what scale the smoke would or could affect him. I'm glad I asked and know what to do now.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't allow anyone to smoke in my house because its not good for the people in the house or the pets. Even when I smoked and my ex husband smoked we always smoked outside.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I live on the 3rd florr of an 8-plex and wen the basement neighbour smoke outside, I would close the window of the hedgies roo because some of the smell could go up. I don't like beeing with a smoker so when my ex-father-in-law was at my appartment I would urge him to go outside. If he stop smoking it will be not only good for your heagie, bu for your boyfriend too


----------



## JessHog613 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'll be honest: I don't know the physical effects of smoke on hedgies. but, I know that second hand smoke is bad. my grandparents and father all smoke. and, though they contain it to the laundry room on the other side of the house, I know that Hudson notices. I make sure they don't smoke when I wash his laundry, and I do my best to keep my room closed off from the rest of the house at all times, but it still doesn't stop the nasty smell or tar that seems to settle on everything. 

one person consistently smoking is far different from three constantly smoking, but I do know it has it's effects. when I take Hudson out anywhere (and he goes with me almost everywhere to keep him out of the house as much as possible) he sniffs around like he's never smelled fresh air before (even though I keep my window open and a fan going in these 90 degree Ohio summer days). he gets grumpy if I keep him out too long, but he does seem very happy to be away from the smoke.

as much as I wish it could be different (for my sake as well), I know I must do whatever I can, and just wait it out until August when I can move into my own apartment. 

I would put your little one in as closed off of a space as possible, and put an air purifier in there with the cage. that's probably the best thing you can do right now.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm glad you're making a change for the hedgie, smoking outside only can be a hassle I know, but it's well worth it for the safety of the hedgie  My husband smokes pipes and cigars (he's basically an old man trapped in a 25 year old body), and when we moved in together, he started only smoking outside for the hedgies' and dogs' sake. When he comes back in he has to either sit away from the animals until he showers or he has to change his clothes and shower before he interacts with the "pack". I know cigarettes are different, and showering every time your bf smokes is probably unrealistic, but if he's able to smoke outside only, it is well worth the effort. As a vet tech, I saw a lot of animals come in that had to be euthanized because of issues caused by second-hand smoke-- the one that sticks out the most in my mind is a pomeranian that I held when she passed (her owner didn't feel that she could handle it, and I always made it a point to make sure every animal was being loved when they passed on, whether their owner was the one doing it or not), she developed lung cancer at 9 months old (her owner owned her for 7 months) and she was euthanized at 10 months old. Her owner felt horrible, and it was eventually what got her to quit smoking, but it was just so sad for everyone involved. I don't know if any studies have been done in regards to pet health and secondhand smoke, but I know from my own experience, it is not a good combination. I agree with JessHog, if you're able to, try to keep your hedgie as far from the source of smoke as possible, and use air purifiers in his room, as well as having your bf smoke outside if he's willing to. It's a pain in the butt I know... but it's better than having to deal with health problems for your hedgie!


----------



## viva_resistance4 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank you so much for your answer!  it was really helpful! I was really worried everyone was going to be really harsh and critical, but thank you for a levelheaded answer! And thank you for the tips about keeping my scent smoke free! I'm going to switch us both to an electronic cigarette tonight and I think that's going to help a lot!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

viva_resistance4 said:


> Thank you so much for your answer!  it was really helpful! I was really worried everyone was going to be really harsh and critical, but thank you for a levelheaded answer! And thank you for the tips about keeping my scent smoke free! I'm going to switch us both to an electronic cigarette tonight and I think that's going to help a lot!


Great idea. Think of all the money that will be saved, you'll be able to spoill your little quilly friend rotten :lol:


----------

